

VC from Sigma Partners is taking 3 calls from any entrepreneur this Friday - vrikhter
http://www.simplyhours.com/public/josh
Josh Breinlinger of Sigma Partners is taking 3 calls from any entrepreneur that wants to talk to him about his/her business.&#60;p&#62;Sigma Partners has backed Doxo, oDesk, Vlingo, and YouSendIt amongst others.&#60;p&#62;(side note: we recently built SimplyHours as a way for anyone to easily hold office hours...would love your feedback!)
======
vrikhter
By the way, if you couldn't reserve a slot, give us some feedback:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=d...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dDQwRkxJRTVwTm05UE1zWTJZNGZ3ZlE6MQ#gid=0)

------
minalecs
I thought of doing a similar startup. The biggest issue asked from us was what
kind of filters do you have as to not allowing junk get through to these
professionals that's time is very valuable ( lawyer, accountant, investor )?

~~~
vrikhter
I have some thoughts on this. Would enjoy connecting with you if you have the
time vladik dot rikhter at gmail

